# Briggs and Stratton generator low voltage



## Hutch1234 (Jan 16, 2020)

I have a storm responder 6250 watt generator I bought from HD during our last big storm. I'll start by saying I know it's under warranty still but the nearest service center is 20 miles one way and I'm not trying to drive 80 miles total if this is user error or a simple fix. The generator has less than an hour of run time on it. It starts and runs like a champ. It was working great and then I turned it off to do something real quick and when I fired it up 10 minutes later it was only putting out 30 volts. I tried resetting everything I could find to reset. I even did the drill trick to re magnetize to the generator but I thought that was unlikely since it was working 10 minutes prior. I'm not getting any kind of error on the screen and it says 0 percent power load. Any ideas or tips would be great before I have to load this thing in my SUV or in my trailer and run it down to the dealer. Thanks! (I've attached the info from the generator)


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome Hutch! While I do not know much about this type of topic, I did search youtube, maybe you will have luck there as well as here. I searched for briggs and strattonstorm responder 6250 watt generator low voltage


----------



## Hutch1234 (Jan 16, 2020)

K.I.T.T said:


> Welcome Hutch! While I do not know much about this type of topic, I did search youtube, maybe you will have luck there as well as here. I searched for briggs and strattonstorm responder 6250 watt generator low voltage


I gave that a shot before I came to this forum. I really didn't find anything helpful on YouTube.....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Be patient @Hutch1234 , one of the small engine experts (or a few of them) will be along shortly to answer or address your issue. 

You probably have already called as well, but while you are waiting did you call the HD and see if they could diagnosis the issue for you? Or if a technician (warrenty person) could come and fix it for you or bring you a replacement generator?

:cheers2:


----------



## Hutch1234 (Jan 16, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Be patient @Hutch1234 , one of the small engine experts (or a few of them) will be along shortly to answer or address your issue.
> 
> You probably have already called as well, but while you are waiting did you call the HD and see if they could diagnosis the issue for you? Or if a technician (warrenty person) could come and fix it for you or bring you a replacement generator?


B&S told me home depot would not service it. They directed me to their local dealers. The only local dealer who would work on the generator was the "diamond dealer" they are 20 miles away. They do not offer pickup or delivery or loaners. Itleast for non commercial clients. I'm not in a rush to get it fixed, I'm just disappointed in B&S for pretty bad customer service and a pretty lousy product. Itleast so it seems. I'm hoping it's something stupid that I dont need to run it to the shop to have warranty work done.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You state it puts out 30 volts. This is more than 6 volts or less you would see if it had lost residual magnetism, resulting in no self-excitation (in need of flashing). So you're looking at another problem. I suggest you look at the brushes, could be some corrosion, or you could have mouse damage somewhere. You state the product is lousy, but that is not the case given the cost. Price a Honda generator, then decide what you got for the money.

Generators are like anything else, if left without periodic exercise things can happen. Low voltage like 30 can be: bad AVR, poor brush connection (dirty slip rings), mouse damage, short circuit. I had 2 units come in with shorted rotors last year, never know what you'll find.


----------

